# Companion Dog Show - Cheshire 13th June



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

£100 Prize Money and rosettes 1st to 6th place. 

Companion Dog Show (Pedigree, Crossbreed and Fun Classes)
Fun scurry
Temptation Alley (can you recall your dog past 10 temptations?)
Most Obedient (simple obedience test with rosette for 80% abd above)
Find The Flea
Tombola
Handcrafted Merchandise (mainly dog related, ie Cards, Cushions, Grooming Bags, etc)
BBQ & Refreshments

Sunday 13th June 2010 11.30am - 4.30pm 
Castle Hill Farm, Mill Lane, Ashley WA15 0RD (Nr Manchester Airport)

Enquiries: 01248 370477 Run by North West Golden Retriever Club

Please try and come as we have put on lots of extra activities.


----------



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone is thinking of coming to this show. Lots of people have viewed, but no comments.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

i will depending on how my dog is. 

Is the obedience thing on lead? whats the location - field/indoors??

thanks


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

may do, sounds fun, any change of putting a schedule on here for the companion show so we know what classes there are :thumbup:


----------



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

I can put a schedule on the site, but please could some kind person explain how I do it.

The show is being held on a lovely big field so there is plenty of room for dogs that don't like to be too crowded.

The obedience can all be done on lead if that is preferred, as it is aimed at pet dogs. All it will entail is walking nicely on the lead (not competition heelwork), a sit and down on command, recall (on or off lead - we will have a short line which can be used if people prefer) and a very short stay in either a sit or down.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

It depends if my bitch is in season or not... however it sounds really good  Would be a good show to start with


----------



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

Hope this work. Thanks for the help. 
Jenny

http://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad255/goldiemad155/Flyerlowres.jpg


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

I will be there if someone can give this a bump for me to remind me nearer the time :lol:

Will also bring friends/dogs too


----------



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

Brilliant, I am sure I can remember to bump it up myself. I think I will be on the Fun Scurry or Temptation Alley, please come and say Hi.:thumbup:

So you know who I am, Tracy is the stick insect and I am the larger one with the elbow crutches


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

:lol:

my dogs going in to the vet specialists (again) in the next few weeks i think so obviously depending on that - but shes not that bad not to come sit out if necessary!


----------



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

Ah, I hope she is OK. I am sure we can find a little pressie for the invalid if she gets dragged in off her sick bed.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

JadeyB said:


> Ah, I hope she is OK. I am sure we can find a little pressie for the invalid if she gets dragged in off her sick bed.


haha if you have a class for 'your lame on how many legs?!" - she would win as shes only got 1 good one atm :lol:


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

we won the food hamper here last year. was lovely lol.

its right at the end of the runways at manchester airport, dead easy to get to.

got stalls and stuff and a horse show on too.

won a few rosettes last year too.

you will see some lovely retrievers there as well. including mine.
if anyone from here goes i will have a retriever with me and the mrs.

a gold one not a creme.

i will be at my table with the cool box and a full picnic, so come have a brew.

i dont bite honest. i'm only sarccy on here lol.:lol::lol:

tis a good day out though trust me.


----------



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the lovely comments. It's nice to hear from people that enjoyed the day. I will look out for you and try and come and say Hi, or you could come and have a go at whatever I am manning!!

This year we are putting on some extra things and have had some brilliant prizes donated. Pat is putting together another hamper for the raffle, so you might even win it again!!


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

how will we know each other if pf members turn up?

do you mean pat blackburn?


----------



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

Ah, am I right in guessing your golden is a rescue via Pat? If so let me know your golden's name and I will tell Pat we made contact. (Sounds like a secret mission).

Re the question about how people will know if other PF members attend, perhaps closer to the Show we can liaise on here and give each other a description of ourselves and our dogs. 

I will be manning one of the attractions, in fact last year I was on the stall selling craft items, then helped on the agility so you may have seen me. I am in my 40's (but feel about 80 at the mo). I walk with elbow crutches.


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

no i got my golden from a puppy. but pat put in touch with the breeder as i went through the retriever club to look for a good one.

i will be with the dog and the mrs otis his name.

hope the weather is as good as last year too.


----------



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

Just wanted to add that we have been offered a beautiful portrait by a very talented artist. She will be attending the show, so people will have a chance to see her work.

The Best In Show will already have a lovely collection of rosettes and £30 cash, so we have decided to use it on one of the fun games, where every dog stand as good a chance at winning.


----------



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

Not long to go now and praying for OK weather.

Just wondering whether anyone is thinking of joining us.

I am definitely going to be running the Fun Scurry, which should be a laugh. We have managed to claim the Pet Portrait for our first prize. As the commission is worth £130, we are hoping it will encourage people to have a go.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Can't come now as I've been up and down the country twice in the past week and have now got next to no money for petrol... Never mind.


----------



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

Just bumping this up in case anyone is at loose end tomorrow. 

Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

+we are there


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

spoken to comittee members , show still on, it is NOT being cancelled

WETHER IS GOING TO BE 100 DEGREES, BLAZING SUNSHINE AND FUN WILL BE HAD BY ALL.


----------



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi Dave

What happened to the blazing sunshine!! Sorry I didn't much of a chance to chat, but it was lovely to meet you. Hope you still managed to have a good time, as did everyone else.

Jenny


----------

